# Amano Shrimp



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive been having a few algae problems lately im pretty sure its brown algae. And im wondering if theyd clean it off my plants and the tank easily. 

I use to have a ghoast shrimp and he was pretty unbothered by my betta. so im guessing the amano wouldnt be a problem to him either. 
Two things though. 

I hate their moulting. I never can find the shells to suck up and then they rot and float around foreverand its gross. 


The second thing has nothing to do with shrimp. I have 15 watt incandescent light and im wondering if there a light better for the plants or a light that can get ridd of this yellow tinge it gives off. i want nice clean clear light. But if clear lights bad for my plants then forget it.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

From what I know about Amano Shrimp, they have a high algea eating capacity. I think they would probably do well to help you with the brown algae problems.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...=LIghting+&amp;+Hoods&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Have you thought about lighting like that? (They come in the longer light bars as well, I'm not sure how big your tank is. ^^; ) It makes everything look goooorgeous. I personally use it for my tank. My Java Moss seems to thrive in it.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah the lights i have is two incandescent "clear,15 watt, 120 volt" as it says on packaging. ill look into the ones u pointed out.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

I could get a snail. although shrimp seem beter


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

You could possibly do both, generally speaking they both have a very small amount of bioload. (Amano shrimp have less? But don't quote me on that. :lol: ) Neither mess with each other, and they're unique. Plus, if your Betta decides one is a snack, the other may not be?


Just be careful to watch the snails, they reproduce quickly.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well before you get both think about what will you do once the food is gone? It takes more homegrown algae to feed both especially a snail. I have 3 amanos in my 29 which gives about 9-10 gallons per shrimp. This keeps my algae in check but it did take longer for it to disappear. If the shrimp aren't eating the algae fast enough you can slowly get more and in my opinion they're a little more interesting than snails. 

Btw if you run out of algae or just don't want to grow any/no time you can spread egg whites on spirulina powder than leave it in the sun to dry. It is a good "makeshift algae and is a good emergency food source if you have the powder on hand.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Well its something to think about i guess. 
I just have to figure out what to do for this summer. 

Ill be heading north in arizona where ill be chillaxing in a cabin. My betta will accompany me.But that still leaves the problem of the tank. I have no one to come over and check to see if its okay, or over ran with algae. Sigh. 

As i see it i COULD drain the tank and take the plants with me. i have two supstitue aquariums id bring. one for my betta. the other for my shrimp/snail that would contain my plants. problem is that the filter would be all but useless. and id have to completely recycle my tank. I really dont want that. 

Other option. leave the plants in the tank. Leae the light on a timer and let the filter run 24/7 like always, for two months and hope for the best. 
Problem with that is. Algae boom. 

Wait if i leave a shrimp behind i- no it could die and i dont want a rotted shrimp greating me after 2 months. 

sigh this is a predicament.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

You can buy sinking pellet food especially for the shrimp too. I give that to my Amanos if I notice there isn't much for them to eat.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bettafish said:


> I hate their moulting. I never can find the shells to suck up and then they rot and float around foreverand its gross.


Maybe shrimp is not your thing they all molt, even RCS. They actually eat their shells and I read here that it helps with their calcium intake.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

For the light, get some of these and problem solved
Available at lowes/home depot .. heck I got a 4 pack at my local grocery store for $10 (2.5 a bulb.. better price than lowes)

You're looking for "daylight" bulbs in the 6500k-6700k range. The K rating will be on the package of any descent bulb. They take a while to get used to, cause they look more blue. But I can't go back to incandescent anymore. 13W will be smaller physically than 23w bulbs. Get whichever ones will fit. I have 2 23w in a retrofitted 29 gallon (30") hood.


http://www.lowes.com/pd_302424-3-26965_0__?productId=3202351&Ntt=sylvania+cfl&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dsylvania%2Bcfl&facetInfo=


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Bettafish said:


> Ive been having a few algae problems lately im pretty sure its brown algae. And im wondering if theyd clean it off my plants and the tank easily.
> 
> I use to have a ghoast shrimp and he was pretty unbothered by my betta. so im guessing the amano wouldnt be a problem to him either.
> Two things though.
> ...


I got one today, they are cool little dudes. Busy Busy Busy! Marigold came face to face with it and I swear his thought bubble read...Where the f$% did you come from???!!!

Jacques (the shrimp) has already found a hiding place, so we'll see what happens.


----------

